# Cotswold Caravan Club CL's



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I hope to visit the Cotswold's for a couple of weeks in June. Please can you recommend some good CL's to stay on, in particular good for dog walking. They don't have to be near a town as we will be taking our Toad !

Brgds

Captain Bligh


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The CL near Bibury is very nice.

There is the original CL and a 2nd one in another field. The original has two hard standings, pitches 1 & 2.

There are two fields where you are allowed to exercise a dog.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

May I suggest you join the Caravan Club,and you will get a directory of all their full and CL sites.
You should also note that CL owners should only accept CC members if they abide by the rules.

A bit naughty to ask those who have paid for their membership to give you the benefit for nowt ?


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes I am a member of the Caravan Club/Motorcaravanners Club so it was personnel recommendations for their sites I was looking for please. 

I use CL's all the time but there are no recommendations in the books only basic descriptions etc

Thanks

Captain Bligh

N.B. I am not a member of the C & CC


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just so you know, all the CL sites are now on the database on this site. They need colouring in though so if you have stayed on one, go and give it a review. Ive done a few and it doesnt take long. Once they are all done we will have a great resource on here.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Cap'n Bligh

My apologies - your request was unclear to me.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

You might try this site near Slimbridge, on the far western edge of the Cotswolds. Being on the side of the canal, the dog walking possibilities are quite substantial. Another plus is that it is next door to the Tudor Arms where good food and excellent beers are available.

I have no connection to either establishment, other than the Tudor Arms is my local and we eat there regularly.

Colin


----------

